# I love my library



## Big Don (Aug 15, 2010)

I love my local library! It is only a mile from my house, has a website that allows me to request books in the system, and best of all, FREE.
The local library is part of the county library which is, itself, part of a larger organization of many county libraries. The website allows me to request books, this beats the hell out of dragging my lazy self to the next town to pick up a book. A couple of years ago, I really wanted to read a book that, for reasons that remain beyond me, had not yet been published in the US. Through the library's website I requested the book. Less than a month later, I got a phone call from the librarian telling me that I needed to come as soon as possible to pick up the book I'd requested because the lending library in Peoria, demanded the book be returned within 7 days. 
Yeah, the library shipped a book from Peoria Illinois to Fresno California, let me check it out for a  week, and returned it, a nearly 3000 mile round trip, for FREE.
The library is the ONE exception to my personal rule of never voting for increased taxes. I vote in favor of library bonds...
So, do you use your library? Do you love it?


----------



## Stac3y (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm a librarian. :ultracool


----------



## Empty Hands (Aug 16, 2010)

Big Don said:


> The library is the ONE exception to my personal rule of never voting for increased taxes. I vote in favor of library bonds...



So Socialism is cool when it benefits you personally?


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 16, 2010)

Empty Hands said:


> So Socialism is cool when it benefits you personally?


 
No, it's cool when it benefits ALL citizens equally, not when it takes from one subset and gives to another.  Everybody can use the library.


----------



## Steve (Aug 16, 2010)

Just remember that it's not free, Don.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 16, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> Just remember that it's not free, Don.



Excellent point.  Free to the end-user does not mean free.  It costs money, and a lot of it.

By the way, sadly libraries in my area are closing, due to budget cuts.  The citizens would not approve mill levy increases, but costs have gone up.  So the libraries close and the citizens complain about the closures.  Can't have it both way, folks.

It's good that Don has an excellent public library system.  Good stuff!


----------

